# Samsung Monitor and Natural Color Software



## mooimeisie (Aug 4, 2009)

I treated myself to a Samsung T220HD monitor today for my laptop.  Now the problem.  The colors on the laptop and the monitor are quite different.  Samsung has inclued software called "Natural Color Software".  Has anyone used it or have any experience with this monitor.  I don't know which to believe now when editing images.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## JerryPH (Aug 5, 2009)

Neither.  

The only one you should trust is the colours of a monitor that has been calibrated.


----------



## Garbz (Aug 5, 2009)

Indeed, but as a handy hint never trust the laptop. EVER! Sacrifices-a-plenty are made to get a screen hair thin. I wouldn't use my laptop for editing even though it is calibrated!

But unfortunately Jerry is very right. Calibrators cost between $100-$200 for some cheap but decent enough ones and are worth every cent.


----------



## musicaleCA (Aug 5, 2009)

Well gee thanks Garbz. :greenpbl: (I only edit on my laptop...why? Because it's the only screen I've got. The best gear is what you have, right?)


----------



## mooimeisie (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks for all your comments, guess I'll have to get some sort of monitor calibration thing.


----------



## JerryPH (Aug 5, 2009)

I've done a couple of very unscientific tests.  I've calibrated my laptop screen, worked with it and then took the results and verified it on my calibrated desktop.  There were some differences to be sure, but I had to look long and hard before I could see them with the naked eye, even when the monitors were side by side.

For someone that really wants to be anal, or is working professionally, a laptop monitor is not the right choice of tools, however, for a hobbyist, just having a calibrated laptop screen is a big improvement.


----------



## Village Idiot (Aug 5, 2009)

Here's the Huey PANTONE for $71
Newegg.com - PANTONE Huey Color Calibrator - Digital Media Editing

I've seen it recommended. I use the Spyder pro 3 and love it. That one's $170 though.


----------



## mooimeisie (Aug 5, 2009)

I've been looking for the Huey or Spyder 3, but not really sure what type of store I can walk in and buy it in Canada.


----------



## Village Idiot (Aug 5, 2009)

Any large photography stores? They would probably be more expensive from a brick and mortar rather than online.


----------



## JerryPH (Aug 5, 2009)

Doesn't Vistek have office in Edmonton?

*Vistek Edmonton*

                      10569 109th Street NW
              Edmonton, Alberta, T5H 3B1               

*tel: *780-484-0333
*toll free: *1-877-484-0333
*fax: *780-483-0335
 
*Sales:*
edmontonsales@vistek.ca
*Online Photofinishing Pickup:*
EdmontonPhotos@vistek.ca 




                                Store Hours                                         Monday to Friday               9:00 am - 6:00 pm MT                                         Saturday               9:30 am - 5:30 pm MT


----------



## mooimeisie (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks everyone for their posts.  Bought Spyder 3 Pro at London Drugs tonight.


----------



## Garbz (Aug 6, 2009)

musicaleCA said:


> Well gee thanks Garbz. :greenpbl: (I only edit on my laptop...why? Because it's the only screen I've got. The best gear is what you have, right?)



Oh indeed. I edited some non-serious photos while I was overseas on a laptop. But having a much better screen at home is the reason why I didn't touch most of my photos for the 3 months while I was overseas. It's a case of consistency. A laptop will be fine under many conditions, read what I am saying to Jerry below.



JerryPH said:


> I've done a couple of very unscientific tests.  I've calibrated my laptop screen, worked with it and then took the results and verified it on my calibrated desktop.  There were some differences to be sure, but I had to look long and hard before I could see them with the naked eye, even when the monitors were side by side.



I find it's more a case of calibrated environment vs something that gets moved around which is there with the laptop. Some laptop screens are perfectly fine (not mine, the contrast change is incredible between the top and bottom of the screen when viewed from about 60cm away). Look dead on a calibrated laptop screen in a dark room and you'd get great photos. Put it on the serving tray on an airplane and you'll likely find that all your photos come out darker and with too much contrast because of the weird viewing angle since you don't have too much space. Go outside with the sun shining and the screen is so dark, well yeah we won't go there.

Laptops are like any other TN panel. Fine if viewed dead on, calibrated, and nothing is changed (not even seat height).


----------

